# Dragon Carving



## twoclones (Aug 6, 2007)

I finally finished my dragon carving and have his photos at http://woodhacker.com/dragon_granite.html 

Tomorrow mine will be the featured gallery at http://www.chainsawsculptors.com  

Butch


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 6, 2007)

that looks GREAT!! +1


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 6, 2007)

twoclones said:


> I finally finished my dragon carving and have his photos at http://woodhacker.com/dragon_granite.html
> 
> Tomorrow mine will be the featured gallery at http://www.chainsawsculptors.com
> 
> Butch



Great carving and great suggestion about the texture paint. Never thought about using it on a carving before. 

Looks like you spent some time with hand tools on that one too, am I right?


----------



## dustytools (Aug 6, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## twoclones (Aug 6, 2007)

*Hand tools*



buzz sawyer said:


> Looks like you spent some time with hand tools on that one too, am I right?



Other than 3 different sizes of chainsaws, I used a 4 1/2" angle grinder with sanding disk, die grinder with rotary file, dremel, and 1" hand held belt sander. No gouges or chisels. 


Butch


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks good!!!


----------



## twoclones (Aug 16, 2007)

*Three bears*

After that dragon I had to do something small. These critters are hot off the press... 
Photo isn't such great quality but I took it with my cell phone. 
Nearly forgot to mention,,, They're 28 inches tall.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are SOOOOO cute!!! How much do you charge for them??


----------



## twoclones (Aug 17, 2007)

chainsawchick67 said:


> Those are SOOOOO cute!!! How much do you charge for them??



Thanks. I'm still debating on whether I should ask $150 or $200 each. 

Yesterday I also carved a Wood Spirit from Mulberry wood. What a great wood! It was from an old dead limb that was very dry yet had very little cracking and worked well with both power tools and gouges. I'll post the spirit here later today. 

Butch


----------



## twoclones (Aug 17, 2007)

*Wood Spirit*

Here's the Wood Spirit I carved yesterday from Mulberry wood. The details of the eyes and nose aren't showing up as well as I'd like. Maybe I should burn them darker next time.... ?


----------



## twoclones (Mar 10, 2017)

Dragon page has gone away with my website upgrade. Photos are now here.


----------

